# tourberichte



## toncoc (5. Oktober 2007)

explorer rund um cochem - teil 1

für den urlaub hatte ich mir so einiges vorgenommen.
u.a. suchte ich einen alternativen einstieg zum calmont.
nach diversen studien der wanderkarten, kann ich auf mein trail- und forstwegerepetoir zurückgreifen, lediglich ein paar orte möchte ich mit neuen wegen verbinden, weil das radeln auf teer an der mosel mit stollenreifen so öde ist, und sich die geneigten lästerer nicht umsonst bewegt fühlen, mit dem nakten finger auf den mtb idioten, der da flach an der mosel fährt, zu zeigen.
es gilt zu verbinden: beilstein mit neef (neef, weil dort die nächste brücke über die mosel führt, die mich dann auf die eifelseite trägt, auf der der calmont sich erhebt.
der calmont an sich gilt als steilster, bewirtschafteter weinberg europas und bietet einen schönen ausblick von der drachenschanze auf die moselschleife bei bremm.
doch dazu später mehr.
nun will man da ja nicht einfach so durch den wald, nein, als verwöhnter biker möchte man trails und ausblicke par excellence geboten bekommen, und insbesondere die einheimischen.
so hatte ich mir eine route aus der wanderkarte cochem herauskopiert, die die neuen trails verdeutlichen sollte. gespickt mit aussichtspunkten und vermutlich vielen höhenmetern, wird das ganze wohl in eine tagestour ausarten.
also, der frühe vogel fängt den wurm.
wolkenverhangen und nebelig empfängt mich die kühle, feuchte und windstille morgenluft im hof.
das bügeleisen ist gesattelt, 4bar in den spv kammern sollen den steigungen den schrecken nehmen.
die straße runter, quer durch die felder, über die nasse wiese (haha - ich wusste warum ich die regenüberschuhe angezogen habe...) steuere ich den ersten kleinen wald auf einer moselhöhe an.
diesen lasse ich bald hinter mir, touchiere noch kurz die strasse um mich über den rücken des martberges an den ersten feinen downhill des tages heranzupirschen. die ersten lockeren 75hm (verdammt - pulsmesser/höhenmesser vergessen) zeigen mir, das das müsli nicht nicht richtig verdaut ist. ich fühle mich schlapp und wie eine presswurst.
ein gutes zeichen, fangen doch alle guten touren mit schlechtem start an.
am martberg angekommen nehme ich den schönsten der drei möglichen downhills unter die stollen und komme zufrieden in treis-karden an.
hier am marktplatz-brunnen warte ich 10 vor 10 auf einen mitsteiter aus der ibc.







10:20 fahre ich dann alleine weiter - er hatte dummerweise meine mobilnr. nicht, wird wohl etwas nicht gepasst haben.
über altbekannte wege erklimme ich hunsrückseitig den sog. valwigerberg um oberhalb auf den keltenweg zu treffen.











die höhe empfängt mich so






den keltenweg ziehe ich durch bis oberhalb bruttig-fankel/beilstein.
hier bieten sich nun gleich mehrere möglichkeiten, ich entschließe mich, den trailigsten downhill zu nehmen.
der trail hat flow, aber es ist vorsicht angebracht.
das nasse laub und die feuchten schiefersteine sind wie schmirseife. die vollfederung verleitet zum draufgängertum, was sich bei den schmiereigen verhältnissen schnell rächen kann.
trotzdem lasse ich es ziemlich gehen - es soll schließlich auch spaß machen, und warum habe ich das fully genommen und den hartschwanz im keller gelassen?











ich komme sturzfrei und guter dinge in beilstein an, und ab hier soll die karte mich führen.


----------



## toncoc (5. Oktober 2007)

explorer rund um cochem - teil 2

nach einigem studium der örtlichen gegebenheiten, umfahre ich den kleinen ort auf teer und fahre zwischen weinbergen auf denen gelesen wird (der duft von angegorenen trauben liegt in der luft) über sehr steile schotterpassagen hinauf. das ziel ist es, die burg beilstein von der rückseite aus anzufahren, und dann einen trailig anmutenden weg unterhalb der burg zu nehmen. ich passiere einen judenfriedhof.











dann erreiche ich wie geplant die burg, und es bietet sich ein schöner ausblick.











die burg lasse ich nun hinter mir, und komme an eine gabelung - der gesuchte trail sieht am einstieg vielversprechend aus. das ganze nennt sich briederner schweiz, und am eingang warnt ein hinweis. diese hinweise sind zwiespältig - manchmal sind sie hoffnungslos übertrieben, manchmal aber wirklich berechtigt (calmonter kletterteig, baybachklamm, schnellbachtal...). 






es kommen wanderer vom trail.
sie beäugen mich kritisch, sind aber freundlich. dieses ältere semester meint, das der weg durchaus fahrbar sei, anscheinend mache ich den eindruck, dem trail gewachsen zu sein. nachdem man kurze worte gewechselt hat, wünscht man sich einen schönen tag und los gehts.
der trail ist der hammer, sanft fällt er ab, stellenweise ist er derart schmal um vorsprünge oder einschnitte führend, das man meint, ohne das hinterrad umzusetzen, dieses entweder in den hang zu drücken, oder im kurveninneren nichts zu versenken. der trail ist nicht ruppig oder extrem, aber er lässt sich so schön flüssig fahren und bietet wunderbare ausblicke durch die bereits lichter werdenden baumkronen auf die ruhig dahinfließende mosel.
















nach ca. 4km ist der traumtrail passiert - die devise ist nun wieder an höhe zu gewinnen.
belohnt werde ich hier zum ersten mal an diesem tag mit sonnenschein.
an einem schönen aussichtspunkt auf briedern raste ich kurz, dann geht es weiter bergauf.











ich passiere, wie erwartet ,eine geteerte waldstraße, die ich mit dem rennrad schonmal befahren habe.
nach 50m geht es wieder in den wald. die nun vor mir liegende waldautobahn mag zwar technisch anspruchslos sein, doch sie führt durch traumhaften wald leicht bergan. das ziel heißt oberhalb senheims herauszukommen.
ich finde alle trails wie geplant; weitere vielversprechende einstiege zeigen sich unterwegs - hier kann man öfters exploren.
einen trail, panoramaweg genannt, muss ich antesten. nach 50m weiss ich: der führt hinab zum ort auf feinste freeride weise.
ich halte, schieße ein bild von der tollen aussicht, und steige wieder auf.
diesen weg hebe ich mir für ein anderes mal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (5. Oktober 2007)

explorer rund um cochem - teil 3

weiter oberhalb errichteten wanderer ein steinhaufen - wie in den alpen, nur eben kleiner.
nach rechts bietet sich erneut ein wunderbarer ausblick.
















mich soll nun der trampelpfad nach senheim kennenlernen.
wild steigt dieser singletrail an, so das ich erst schieben muss, dann lässt er sich abfahren wie geschnitten brot - traumhaft. da naht der gegenstieg, ich schalte runter und ... knall.
der umwerfer hat die kette zwischen ritzelpaket und felge geschmissen.
die einstellung stimmt - das ist mir bei dem hardtail auch schonmal passiert, mit der folge, das der schaltwerkskäfig beim cube seitdem krumm ist. ich habe die vermutung, das sich die sram schaltwerke (bei beiden bikes x9) bei schaltvorgängen unter kettenzug verbiegen/verziehen.
hier bekomme ich die kette zwar frei, aber ich entdecke, das mir bei diesem schaltvorgang eine speiche gebrochen ist. ich schraube die überreste aus dem nippel. das laufrad hat einen leichten schlag, aber die reise kann weiter gehen.
doch das dilemma nahm seinen anfang.
der traumhafte trail wandelt sich in einen alptraum.
45%ige steigungen auf knöcheltief losem und nassem grund - gespickt mit schiefersteinen und geborstenen ästen türmen sich vor mir auf.
ist dieser weg richtig?






bei diesem bild pocht mein kreislauf beim schieben derart, das ich nicht in der lage bin, die knipse still zu halten.






ich schaue in die karte - meine markierungen scheinen dies zu wollen, also rauf hier.
das teilstück nimmt kein ende, es bleibt so steil für fast 1km - unglaublich.
endlich komme ich oben an und kann das bike endlich wieder zweckgemäß nutzen. noch ein paar hm weiter wartet eine kapelle mit sitzbank auf mich.






dort studiere ich die karte erneut.
der weg war nicht richtig - irgendwo habe ich den ausstieg verpasst - die extreme steigung macht aber nicht mal bergab spaß, und mit dem angeschlagenen hinterrad erst recht nicht.
ich improvisiere einen neuen weg, der mich in 1-2km wieder an etwas späterer stelle auf die ursprüngliche route führen soll.
das unheil kann beginnen. ich finde zwar die improvisierte route, aber sie stellt sich in real anders dar, als auf der karte! irgendwann komme ich dann, wie auch immer, wieder auf die ursprünglich geplante route.
ich beschließe, diese in entgegengestzter richtung zu fahren, da innerhalb von 2km die verpasste abzweigung im trail erscheinen müsste.
nach 2km kann ich dann nur noch rechts mit 35% über einen wiesenartigen weg hoch, oder links mit selbigem gefälle über ebensolches geläuf runter. diese stelle sehe ich zum ersten mal.
ich beschließe, die verpassste gabelung eine verpasste gabelung sein zu lassen und bin froh, meinen mitstreiter nicht mitgenommen zu haben - der hätte mich so langsam gehasst.
erstmals fasse ich die möglichkeit ins auge, gegen 17:00 beim dealer des vertrauens in cochem aufzutauchen, um mir die speiche erneuern zu lassen. cochem liegt auf der geplanten route, aber dann sollte ich hier nicht zuviel zeit verstreichen lassen.
ich fahre also die ursprüngliche route weiter und lasse einen kleinen schlenker zu zwei aussichtspunkten in wahrsten sinne des wortes links liegen.
ich komme an eine kreuzung.
hier kapituliere ich nach 10min kartenstudium vollends, und beschließe, die ursprünglich geplante route abzukürzen.
1. werde ich sonst viel zeit verpulvern.
2. habe ich bereits einige km auf der uhr
3. es ist 14:00 uhr und habe noch nicht den entferntest liegenden punkt in sichtweite (calmont)
4. generell nervt dieses verfahren so langsam, und ich will nicht den spaß an dieser tour verlieren
ich halte mich an die beschilderung auf einem stein - es geht auf direktem weg richtung neef.






trotz dieser beschreibung verfranse ich mich kurz, finde aber dann den richtigen weg.
durch ein traumhaft schönes tal geht es sanft herab. hoher speed, viel raumgewinn.


----------



## toncoc (5. Oktober 2007)

explorer rund um cochem - teil 4

die ersten häuser erscheinen, dann kurz unter der bahn durch stehe ich direkt vor der staustufe st. aldegund; benannt nach dem ort auf der anderen moselseite. alle staustufen an der mosel werden von der rwe als kraftwerke genutzt, daher die beschilderung.












ich fasse kurz ein brot aus dem rucksack, fülle den camelbak neu auf und genieße ein wenig die sonne.
kurzer blick in die karte: jetzt über die brücke, dann direkt links in die weinberge und oberhalb des bremmer fussballplatzes in den uphill.
dieser uphill wird nicht einfach. 400hm sind am stück zu bewältigen, und der weg windet sich nicht in serpentinen, nein, er geht nahezu schnurstracks den berg hinauf. okay, an einer flacheren stelle, aber 10% im mittel wird diese steigung auch haben.
ich fahre los, und auf der neefer brücke fasse ich kurz mein ziel ins auge: das ganz hohe ist der calmont - wenn man genau schaut /rechtes drittel), sieht man oben eine kahle stelle, das ist die drachenschanze, von der aus gerne drachenflieger starten. zur linken nochmals die moselstauung.











in der steigung zum calmont packt mich der ehrgeiz. da ich ja bald mal gt-singlespeeden will, und ich bisher (bis auf die verirrung) alle rampen mit nahezu 2:1 im stehen gewuchtet bin, soll das hier auch so sein. den kampf hier zu beschreiben würde den rahmen sprengen - nur soviel - das hat richtig weh getan, aber ich habe gesiegt.
mit sengenden beinen erreiche ich beuren und genieße erst mal wieder die leichte steigung auf teer im sitzen auf den letzten höhenmetern.











ab beuren kommt wieder altbekannter trail. von oben auf die drachenschanze am calmont - der ausblick wie immer genial.











über den höhenweg geht es nach kurzer pause weiter. den vier-seen blick lasse ich unbeachtet, zu oft habe ich diesen schon gesehen, ich will zum downhill.
am letzten aussichtspunkt auf der höhe, dem schon ein feiner kleiner trail vorausging, mache ich kurz halt und schieße noch ein paar bilder.





















die klosterruine sollte eigentlich teil meiner tour sein, wurde aber aus zeitgründen gestrichen.






neben dem aussichtspunkt beginnt der downhill.


----------



## toncoc (5. Oktober 2007)

explorer rund um cochem - teil 5

man kann ihn auf 2 wegen begehen, die sich nach 2/3 der gesamten höhenmetern treffen.
heute  wird es die galgenlay, die ich noch nie gefahren bin, allerdings habe ich sie mal gewandert.
die galgenlay ist ein, heute mit laub bedeckter, verwaschener, trockener, griffriger, mit wurzeln übersäter sturzbach mit 35-40% gefälle - a draum sag ich euch, und so habe ich es auch zu keinem bild geschafft - außer an einem aussichtspunkt mittendrin. den trail kann die kamera nicht wiedergeben, also hab ichs gelassen. den müsst ihr einfach mal gefahren sein.











gegen ende dieses rauschenden downhills habe ich es auch erstmals geschafft, die bremswirkung der louise fr mit 180ern vorne gegen null zu bringen. sollte das öfters passieren, wird wohl die 203er scheibe fällig.
der downhill endet im ellerbachtal unter der bahnlinie.











ich schere nach rechts aus dem tal aus, in die ortschaft ediger-eller hinein. der trödelmarkt reizt mich nicht - märkte reizen mich nur in frankreich. ich steuere auf mein liebstes moselcafe zu - das cafe galerie.
hier kehre ich ein, ein kännchen kaffee und ein stück rieslingtorte muss sein und wärmt von innen (ich bin nassgeschwitzt und beginne zu frösteln). von außen wärmt die sonne auf der mini-terasse.











nach diesem seelenmahl geht es wieder hinen ins ellerbachtal, vorbei an feinsten holzhäusern, vorbei am kaiser-wilhelm tunnel hin zu meinem liebsten aufstieg aus diesem tal.





















ein kleiner trail, ich nenne ihn immer 2, nach seiner wanderweg-nummerierung.
















er steigt leicht, wird nach oben hin immer steiler - der ehrgeiz packt mich erneut. mit 2:1 im stehen schaffe ich es bis..., ja bis kurz ins steile stück hinein - da kann ich einfach nicht mehr.
also in den sattel, auf das kleine baltt, und raufgekurbelt - ist das erniedrigend.


----------



## toncoc (5. Oktober 2007)

explorer rund um cochem - teil 6

der uphill mündet in einen querweg, der im finale eine kurze heftige steigung aufwartet. diese stemme ich allerdings wieder mit 2:1 weg, dann bin ich in dohr. 





















kein durchgangsverkehr, traumhafte lagen, aber leider auch sehr teuer.
mein trinkrucksack ist leer, meine brotdose auch, ich habe hunger und durst.
kurz in den lidl, brötchen, croissant und eistee greifen - alles aufgefüllt.





16:30 - ab jetzt nur noch trails bis zum händler nach cochem - das passt.
da ich die trails gut kenne fliege ich durch - ein paar bilder habe ich dennoch gemacht.





















blick auf meine alte heimat cochem






und der ausstieg aus dem trail. ein treppenspiel das ich nicht gefahren bin.






ich betrete den radladen; notfall rufe ich.
er hat keine zeit, er ist gerade alleine, muss noch was in sehl holen (4km einfache fahrt) und hat die werkstatt voll. er will samstag nach malle, und muss dann für den azubi alles klar schiff haben.
wir machen einen deal - ich nehme sein mtb für die kurierfahrt nach sehl, in dieser zeit macht er mein hinterrad.
sein mtb ist ein leichtbau hardtail, zu tief der sattel, aber kein schnellspanner zum einstellen, zu weich die sid, bremse vorne mit rechts, alles egal. ich peitsche mit 30-35 durch die touris. papiere abgeholt, und zurück. was ein bock, schnell ist er ja.


----------



## toncoc (5. Oktober 2007)

explorer rund um cochem - teil 7

im laden ist er fast fertig. als das bügeleisen wieder rittfertig ist geht es wieder über die mosel vorbei an hotelschiffen...






...und dann flach nach treis-karden.
erst über teer
















dann wieder über schotter







treis empfängt einen vorerst auf diesem weg mit einer abgebrannten baumarktruine.






linker hand erhebt sich der martberg in der abendsonne. auf der brücke knipse ich ihn, den ich heute morgen heruntergekommen bin.











rechter hand liegt karden, mit dem wahrzeichen, der quaderförmig angelgeten st. castor kirche.

diese kirche ist schnell erreicht, und kennzeichent den einstig ins brohlbachtal - dem letzten tal und den letzten 300hm für heute.






das tal ist feucht und dunkel, da die sonne schon so tief steht, das das licht nicht mehr hineinfällt.











dann weitet sich das tal, und ich bin nicht mehr weit von zuhause.












nach 102km (+8km kurierfahrt), schätzungsweise 1700-2000hm und 6:30 reiner fahrtzeit stehe ich 10 stunden nach meinem start wieder im hof.
jetzt noch fahrrad putzen, duschen, essen, wäsche anmachen .... und diesen bericht verfassen.

mein mitstreiter hatte abgesagt, gestern via pn gegen 23:00uhr, das habe ich natürlich erst heute abend gesehen.

fazit:
die tour hat potential.
sie kann ausgebaut werden, sie kann verkürzt werden.
ohne verfahren und kartenschauen sind locker 2h einzusparen, und das schönste:
SIE IST SINGLESPEED TAUGLICH!


----------



## Siegfried (5. Oktober 2007)

Schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht. Ich stamme ebenfals aus Cochem. Einige Bilder, z.b. die "nicht gefahrene Treppe" kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.
Alle Achtung von der Tour.


----------



## toncoc (5. Oktober 2007)

danke
am 1.11. kannst du gerne mit


----------



## toncoc (6. Oktober 2007)

wie soll ich sie nennen, die tour?
es war zu einem großen teil eine explorertour durch die osteifel, aber das alleine würde ihr nicht gerecht werden.
3 täler wurden geritten, wenn auch keines komplett.
benennen wir es nach dem hauptanliegen dieser tour - einem abschnitt des rhein-kyll weges im nettetal.

angedacht war, von mayen bis ochtendung dieses tal zu befahren, und dort via dem rad-wanderweg maifeld und einer kleinen verbindung zum heimischen schulhof den kreis zu schließen.

Hochrechnung: 70km und ca. 1000hm - leider ist abzusehen, das der teeranteil höher ausfallen wird, aber das tal will ich abreiten, und für den teer packe ich den mp3 ein.

heute morgen habe ich mir dann angeschaut, wie ich mtb-gerecht zum startpunkt des tourkernes gelange.
ich fand eine lösung, die nicht allzuviel teer vermuten ließ, und los ging es.
ich falle vom hof weg in das brohlbachtal ein und passiere das herbstliche brachtendorf.






hinter der kaifenheimer mühle wartet altbekanntes terrain...











...und als kleines extra die unterführung unter der a48 hindurch. diese bestreitet man zusammen mit dem kleinen brohlbach, und sie zwingt zur konzentration, sonst landet man im bach (das geländer wird nicht angerührt).






dahinter liegt das nest gamlen.
gamlen wird passiert, nicht ohne die obligatorische, stereotype brohlbachdurchfahrt (nichts besonderes, nur ein autistischer zwang). über teer steige ich an zum windpark düngenheim.






rechter hand breitet sich das elztal aus, welches ich über einen trailigen hohlweg erreiche.











an der daubermühle ist mal wieder jede menge freilaufendes getier unterwegs, welches man passieren muss, ebenso eine alte brücke über die elz.











das elztal wird dahinter sofort wieder verlassen und die höhe nach kehrig erklommen; hinter mir auf der anderen seite des elztales der eben erst passierte windpark.






nun geht es über teer richtung mayen - durch den stadtteil alzheim. namensähnlichkeiten mit existierenden krankheiten sind rein zufällig und haben nichts mit den einwohnern zu tun. daher findet das auch hier keine beachtung.
nach ein paar km erscheint der startpunkt im visier.






hinter der brücke die schieferhalde der fa. ratschek.


----------



## toncoc (6. Oktober 2007)

das wetter ist komisch - in der sonne ist es warm, im fahrtind kalt.
der einstieg in das tal liegt im schatten, also ziehe ich was über und mache noch ein bild von der netten nette.






das tal befährt man zu beginn über eine forstautobahn.
insgesamt ist das tal nicht sehr traillastig, dafür hat es aber einen romantischen charme, speziell zu dieser jahreszeit und bei diesem wetter.
öfters wechselt man von der sonnenseite auf die schattenseite - das tal insgesamt ist nicht eng oder schluchtenartig, kein vergleich zum elztal, warum auch? hier geht es um anderes als wilde trails. obwohl auch hier und da feine kurze trails das technische vermögen mittelmäßig testen.
allerdings zeigt sich die ersten km, das es nicht immer einfach ist, einen ausgeschilderten wanderweg gegen seine beschilderte richtung zu befahren. an mehreren kreuzungen weiß ich dank des wegweisenden winkels zwar genau, aus welcher richtung ich kam, aber wo ich nun entgegen der beschilderten richtung hin muss ist nicht klar.
ich vesuche mir vorzustellen, aus welcher richtung kommend man das schild zuerst sehen würde. das geht meistens auf, aber verfahrer werden schnell bemerkt und korrigiert. ab ruitsch kommt als zusätzliche markierung ein doppelpfeil dazu, der den verlauf des wanderweges eindeutig kennzeichnet.
hier ein paar impressionen aus diesem feinen tal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toncoc (6. Oktober 2007)

das absolute highlight dieses tales sind die anwesen - eins schöner als das andere, in absoluten traumlagen.































ich bin so im rausch, das ich meinen ausstieg aus dem tal verpasse.
an einem "rastplatz" mit karte wird mir bewusst, das ich leicht über das ziel hinaus geschossen bin. doch der weg nach ochtendung ist schnell gefunden.
in ochtendung orientiere ich mich an den fahrradweg-schildern, die eindeutig zum rad-wanderweg maifeld führen. dieser wurde 1999 auf der trasse eine länger stillgelegten bahnlinie geteert.
an wochenenden stark frequentiert finden sich auch heute zahlereiche radler, inline skater und spaziergänger vor. die alten bahnhöfe wurden größtenteils zur radler-einkehr umfunktioniert, wie hier z.b. in polch.






der weg ist schön, zweifelsfrei, aber ich kenne ihn sehr gut, und mit einem langhubigen waldgerät nicht so toll zu befahren. das ganze wird etwas langweilig, aber mp3 schafft abhilfe.
hier ein paar impressionen von diesem radweg
















so langsam rückt münstermaifeld in das sichtfeld.
das stadtbild dieser, vermutlich, kleinsten stadt deutschlands wird von dem namensgebenden münster geprägt, der weithin im ebenso namensgebenden maifeld sichtbar ist.






doch dieses charmante städtchen ist heute nicht mein ziel.
brothers gonna work it out rapt chuck d zu den herrlich wirren sounds seines djs terminator x aus dem mp3. dieses stück musikgeschichte motiviert, die tour ein klein wenig auszuweiten.
das boulodrom (alte remise in mertloch) war zwar als "abschluss" angedacht, doch ich bin zu früh dran. eine stunde will ich nicht nutzlos warten, um mich mit einem kaffee zu belohnen, also versuche ich gedanklich einen anschluss ins elztal zu finden... ich weiß auch schon wie.
bei naunheim schere ich vom radweg aus, ein letztes bild muss noch sein.






in naunheim ergreife ich einen geteerten waldweg um pillig über die felder zu umfahren. das gelingt, und in der ferne sieht man die zinnen der burg eltz aus dem elztal ragen ...






... sowie mein neues ziel, die burg pyrmont.


----------



## toncoc (6. Oktober 2007)

versteckt in einer heckenfront finde ich den schmalen einstieg eines wahnsinnigen hohlweg downhills. im oberen drittel bietet er einen schönen ausblick auf die im gegenhang liegende burg pyrmont, die ehemals den elzübergang bewachte und dort zoll erhob.











der trail ist rauh unter dem laub und mündet auf dem jakobsweg im elztal. schnell bin ich an der kreisstraße, die der jakobsweg kurz touchiert und das bügeleisen wird auf auf die burg pyrmont getreten - ein echtes schätzchen diese schicke burg.
















ein pott kaffee wird optisch und sprachlich dem ambiente angepasst serviert; 2 taler 50 der herr, seid bedankt....






nachdem der kaffee geleert ist, geht es auf dem jakobsweg-trail in ein kleines seitental der elz, der blick zurück zur burg pyrmont:






nach einem kurzen wilden trail-spiel widerstehe ich der versuchung, dem elzlauf zu folgen, und schere direkt in einen strammen uphill aus dem tal heraus ein. oben angelangt zeigt mir die schwanenkirche, das ich bald im heimischen hof bin.
diese traumhafte herbstbaumgruppe will auch noch ins forum.






ich lasse den tag bei einem freund auf der terrasse ausklingen.
wieder im hof habe ich 76km und 1100hm absolviert.
zeit? egal, hat heute keine rolle gespielt.


----------



## toncoc (13. Oktober 2007)

heute mal ganz kurz

elztal hat mal wieder tierisch gerockt:
trocken, griffig, gelb-rotes laub, trockene luft, sonnenschein...
a draum...

spontan die tour mit meinem mistreiter, der voll auf einer leistungsstufe mit mir unterwegs war (eher stärker heute ), erweitert; zusätzlich um ein paar feine trails direkt am moselkamm. wir waren so im rausch, das wir im elztal nahezu keine bilder geschossen haben.
daher nur ein paar bildchen:






























tourdaten?
71km/1330hm/4:40 reine fahrtzeit/7:35 tourdauer


----------



## hermi (21. Oktober 2007)

Superschöne Bilder!
Einen großen Teil der Wege bin ich auch schon gefahren.
Allerdings kenne ich mich rund um Bremm/Ediger und Cochem nicht so gut aus, obwohl ich da früher oft (ohne Bike) war.

Nachdem ich nun auch eine brauchbare Cam habe, werde ich wohl auch mal das Elztal im Bild festhalten.

Gruß

Hermi


----------



## toncoc (5. November 2007)

am 1.11 und 2.11 hats mich auch wieder auf größere touren getrieben.

am 1.11. eine die rundtour explorer rund um cochem, diesmal ohne verfahren und mit 2 mitfahrern, aber bei 1600hm wurde abgebrochen und ein umweg zur umschiffung weiterer 600hm in kauf genommen.
dafür wurde es dann zum schluss auch fein dunkel, und nur einer hatte licht dabei - auch mal ne erfahrung wert.
hier ein paar impressionen vom 1.11.

start im nebel, dann klarte es auf, zog sich aber erneut zu.
total 97km/1670hm


----------



## toncoc (5. November 2007)

am 2.11. dann den größten teil des karolingerweges.
dieser weitwanderweg geht von cochem nach prüm, geht also prinzipiell 550hm mehr rauf als runter.
das untere stück, die sog. wilde endert ist spaßig eigentlich nur bergab, also sind wir die ersten 16km durch nieselregen über die straße gefahren, um dann in den wald zum kloster martental zu trailen.
unterhalb des klosters trifft man dann auf die endert und auf den wanderweg 15 des eifelvereins, den karolingerweg.
diesen wollten wir durchfahren bis kurz vor prüm.
ca. 80km und ???hm erwarteten uns - es war anzunehmen, das die trails sich in grenzen halten würden, es solte also nicht allzu schwer werden.
übersicht? hier!
stichwort karolingerweg.

das wetter wurde in der eifel sehr diesig, und kurz vor zappenduster kamen wir nach einem großen und ein paar kleinen verfahrern am ziel an.
93km und 1760hm waren absoviert.
auch wenn das ganze technisch eher anspruchslos war, hat der weg seinen reiz, da er durch endlose wälder, dünbesiedelte gegenden und durch einfach schöne natur führt.

hier ein paar pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maifelder (14. November 2007)

Planst Du sowas ggf für Samstag 17.11. würde dann mitfahren.


----------



## toncoc (14. November 2007)

maifelder schrieb:


> Planst Du sowas ggf für Samstag 17.11. würde dann mitfahren.




PN


----------



## waldfrucht (23. November 2007)

Goil!!!


----------



## toncoc (1. Dezember 2007)

heute wurde ich genötigt, mal wieder durchs elztal zu fahren
zum start schwankte ich noch, ob ich den sisp nehmen soll, oder nicht
habe mich dann aber doch fürs gt entscheiden, und das war gut so

fazit
man kommt auch ohne schaltung richtig weit
man hat auch mit einem gang richtig spaß
ditto zum thema suspension
2:1 passt vorerst ganz gut
es können weitere projekte mit einem gang angegangen werden
nasse steine sind rutschig
nasse wurzeln ebenso
wozu habe ich überhaupt licht mitgenommen?

bilder?
hier

und ein paar ausgewählte:


----------



## T!ll (12. Juli 2009)

Dann will ich den Thread mal ausgraben 
Hatte mir schon länger vorgenommen, die Explorer Tour mal komplett zu fahren, vor allem der Calmont reizte mich schon immer. 
Meine Route war ähnlich wie die von toncoc, aber teilweise bin ich doch andere Wege gefahren.
Am Samstag um 8.30 gings dann los, von Burgen aus nach Treis, von dort an sollte mich der Weg nach Beilstein führen.



Die ersten lockeren Höhenmeter auf den Valwiger Berg, zwischendrin immer mal ein schöner Blick auf Klotten und die Mosel.



Als Navi benutze ich das Handyprogramm apemap mit den Top50 Karten, denn ab Beilstein fahre ich quasi ins unbekannte 



oben angekommen



ab hier folge ich dem archäologischen Lehrpfad, eine breite Waldautobahn, die man mit hohem Tempo fahren kann. Dann folgt ein trailiger Weg runter nach Beilstein, super flowig zu fahren, deshalb habe ich auch nur am Ende bilder gemacht, einfach klasse.









Von Beilstein aus fahre ich durch die Briederner schweiz weiter nach Briedern, ein traumhafter Trail führt mich durch den steilen Hang









Nach dem scheinbar endlosen pfad erreiche ich glücklich das Mosel-örtchen briedern, hier raste ich kurz.






Entspannend rolle ich über den Radweg nach Senheim, ab hier will ich wieder an höhe gewinnen, um nach Neef zu kommen, dort will ich über die nächste Brücke nach Bremm, und dann rauf auf den Calmont.



ein traumhafter anstieg durch den Weinberg wartet auf mich, lehrreich wars auch noch


----------



## T!ll (12. Juli 2009)

Oben angekommen rückt mein Ziel, der Calmont, immer näher.






ich folge dem weg durch ein schönes tal nach Neef



man kann richtig fliegen lassen, ein breiter forstweg führt mich nach neef, ich mache einiges an zeit gut.



in neef angekommen, ich habe hunger, es ist mittagszeit.
mahlzeit!



die letzte Stärkung vor dem Calmont



Auf der neefer brücke sehe ich zum ersten mal mein ziel, den calmont. oben die kahle stelle ist ein toller aussichtspunkt, an dem ich mich hoffentlich bald befinde und mich auf den downhill freue.



vom uphill habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, aber ich habe mir wohl leider die steilste möglichkeit ausgesucht auf den calmont zu kommen, das war hart, aber so richtig hart.
oben angekommen muss ich dann erstmal rasten und die grandiose aussicht genießen 






ab hier folge ich dem calmont-höhenweg, immer wieder ein toller ausblick runter nach bremm und auf die mosel






dann beginnt der downhill nach eller, sehr flowig, ein paar felsigere abschnitte, aber alles in allem einfach genial, muss man mal gefahren sein!






den klettersteig befahre ich selbstverständlich nicht 




unten angekommen folge ich dem ellerbachtal, über den alten postweg gewinne ich wieder an höhe, um schließlich über einen kleinen Pfad nach Sehl zu kommen. hier endet der interessante teil der tour, ich rolle über den radweg zurück nach burgen.

am ende der reise stehen genau 77km auf der uhr, 5.30h reine Fahrzeit, es war einfach genial
hoffe es war interessant 
gruß


----------

